# troubled



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

we are on a sponsered visa,our son is sponsering us he is a nz citizen.we have had our papers in for 1 year,then we got a email saying it could take up to 5 years to get a visa.but if we fit the teir 1 requirements and pay $ 420we can get it a bit quicker.is there any one out there with any advise or can help us understand.

please help


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

I am assuming this isnt under the refugee category sponsorship, the following link should answer most of the questions : 

Parent

but the tier one category requires a lot of money down! and although I am not an expert I think if you cant go for tier 1 then you go for tier 2 and get places as they become available AFTER all the tier 1 applicants are sorted through.


----------

